# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Moving Heat Pump

## dazzler

Hi yall 
As part of our reno I need to relocate my split system reverse cycle Heat Pump and have a few questions. 
1. Can I just undo the pipes and let the gas escape or is it still bad for the environment and I need a plumber to suck it out into a cylinder so to speak. 
1a. Can it be left unconnected for a period of days, weeks, months? 
2.  When its cold it shuts down while it de-ices. Will it work better with a shelter over the outside unit? 
3.  Once its in its new place do I get a plumber to come back in and regas?. Is this a normal plumber or a refrigeration plumber.  
4. What does a regas normally cost. 
cheers 
dazzler

----------


## rrobor

Im no expert on this but i did work with fridge mechanics and issues they had was contamination in the lines, that created heaps of work. From what I believe is if you unhitch the unit the pipes seal BUT I wont swear to that. You will lose some gas so it will need regassed so my advice is line up your AC guy and ask him before you start.

----------


## bricks

The pipes are sealed when the unit is first installed but the seal is broken when the pipes are attached.
If the pipes are un-attached, all the gas will escape. 
The pipes should be disconnected by an authorised fridgy, some gas is still under strict regulation controls and needs to be contined.
I would cover the ends of the pipe with some sort of cover to keep dirt out.
A re-gas might cost around $250, depends on what is required. (i'm not a fridgy, but I've used a few to gas units for me)

----------


## exotiic

A Fridgie can disconnect the system without the loss of any refrigerant by pumping the system down whilst the system is on. This will allow all refrigerant to be stored within the condensing unit outside, and thus eliminate the need for a 'regas'. If the system cannot be turned on, the valves  can simply be shut sealing the condenising unit as is, and the refrigerant in the lines and indoor unit can be reclaimed and kept for reinstallation. 
Upon disconnection, the pipes from indoor and outdoor must be sealed immediately to prevent any contaminents from entering the pipes or unit. Im guessing the interconnecting pipe will be inappropriate for the new location if its being moved so can be sold off to recyclers and does not need to be sealed. 
A shelter will provide protection against the elements as long sa it does not interfere with airflow entering or exiting the system. However, the de-ice process operates as the outdoor temperature approaches or passes zero and hence the airflow hitting the outdoor coil forces the coil to ice up. The deice allows the system to operate in reverse cycle (cooling mode) to heat this coil up which turns off the indoor unit to prevent cold air coming through.

----------


## dazzler

Thanks all for the advice....one fridgy coming up  :2thumbsup:

----------


## tricky4000

I could be wrong, but I also think it iis illegal to expel refridgerant gas into the atmosphere, even the new R410 gas.  After the gas it sucked out, the lines need to be sealed to minimise moisture from entering the lines.  That's why the lines are dried out prior to regassing, to remove moisture.

----------


## jkrefrigeration

all refrigerants are under strict guidelines and none can be released into the atmosphere. As soon as you undo the pipes all the gas will escape, which can attract a $10,000 fine, and can also introduce moisture and other contaminants into the system, which will destroy the compressor, sometimes in a matter of weeks

----------


## AIRMAN

I'm still amazed no company is selling heat pump running on Co2 (R744) as the refrigerant, they have a higher COP and the GWP (Global Warming Potential) of Co2 is only 1 compared with say R410a which is 1610.  
Japan have been using them since the 90's and millions have been installed, the jap govt wants 10 million of them installed by the end of 2010. 
Only down side is the operating pressures are really high ( between 4000 to 11000 Kpa) and there is a lack of local servicing knowledge. 
Google "Eco Cute" if you want more info.

----------


## GraemeCook

> I'm still amazed no company is selling heat pump running on Co2 (R744) as the refrigerant, they have a higher COP and the GWP (Global Warming Potential) of Co2 is only 1 compared with say R410a which is 1610. 
> .

  
Plenty of CO2 heat pumps made in Europe - especially Germany, Sweden and Austria - but European stuff is not imported to Australia. 
But there is a more basic question.   In their design heat pumps are optimised to either heat or cool - most will do both, but they are more efficient in their optimised mode.   But no one imports heat pumps into Australia that have been optimised for heating. 
 Highest heat pump penetration is in markets where heating dominates - Sweden, Norway, Germany, Austria, Switzerland - but where do you get a heating efficient heat pump such as Nibe, Neura, Heliotherm, Oschner, Sofath, IVT, Weider, etc. 
Could it be that the importers are all Sydney based, are cooling orientated, and have forgotten about market segmentation from Marketing 101? 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------

